# Eddie Hall deadlifts 500kg



## Salt USMC (Jul 9, 2016)

Yup.  No belt, no suit, eleven hundred solid-ass pounds






Yeah, I know it's strongman style, but who gives a shit?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 9, 2016)

I can almost hear intervertebral discs screaming ; crunch, crunch, snap, pop:dead:.

Impressive lift.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 9, 2016)

I'm pretty sure that his spine has been completely replaced by muscle at this point.  Dude's a beast


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 9, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> I'm pretty sure that his spine has been completely replaced by muscle at this point.  Dude's a beast



I'm sure he has worked his way up to this lift. Still, more than a half ton without external supports is rather mind blowing. If you think about how small the verteberal facet joints are, and the disc space loading; I just cringe watching the lift and hold. 

I do congratulate him to have spent all the time and effort to lift such a load. If you have a flat tire, and no car jack, this guy could be a huge help.


----------



## CDG (Jul 9, 2016)

Gawddamn. He made that look easy!! Congrats Eddie Hall, The Mountain That Deadlifts Other Mountains.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 10, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I'm sure he has worked his way up to this lift. Still, more than a half ton without external supports is rather mind blowing. If you think about how small the verteberal facet joints are, and the disc space loading; I just cringe watching the lift and hold.
> 
> I do congratulate him to have spent all the time and effort to lift such a load. If you have a flat tire, and no car jack, this guy could be a huge help.


Oh sure, but I mean his best back in 2015 was only like 1015 (I say "only", but it's anything but) and adding 85lbs in less than a year when you're already at the upper limits of human strength is pretty insane.  The guy is an absolutely animal.


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 10, 2016)

Dasboot: "hey guys I did 315x5 today for the first time!"
(opens thread, watches videos, goes to his company area, goes to his squad cage, opens his locker, curls up inside, cries...)


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 11, 2016)

A bit about the aftereffects of that lift:

Eric Hall deadlifts 500kg - but passes out when blood vessels burst


----------



## CDG (Jul 11, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> A bit about the aftereffects of that lift:
> 
> Eric Hall deadlifts 500kg - but passes out when blood vessels burst



Heavy deadlifts place a massive strain on the central nervous system.  While obviously nowhere near what Eddie Hall has lifted, I, and many others, have experienced effects that can last a couple days from a heavy deadlift session.  It's almost like a mini-hangover.


----------

